# Shimano PDM520/540's



## Dec66 (27 Jan 2020)

Should you happen to be changing/upgrading your pedals, and you have a set of PDM520's or 540's surplus to requirements, my lad's making his first foray into the world of cleats.

PM me should you have anything suitable.


----------



## I like Skol (27 Jan 2020)

Don't be so tight and just buy him a set of the XT ones! Once he has tried them he won't be going back 

By the way, you can buy the 520s for £20 and these should come with the cleats which normally sell for £8-10 if you have to buy them separately.

What size feet does he have? I have a few pairs of SPD shoes I am giving away for the cost of postage if you are interested. My kids have outgrown them before the shoes were worn out.


----------



## Dec66 (27 Jan 2020)

I like Skol said:


> Don't be so tight and just buy him a set of the XT ones! Once he has tried them he won't be going back
> 
> By the way, you can buy the 520s for £20 and these should come with the cleats which normally sell for £8-10 if you have to buy them separately.
> 
> What size feet does he have? I have a few pairs of SPD shoes I am giving away for the cost of postage if you are interested. My kids have outgrown them before the shoes were worn out.


It's not me being tight, and yes, you can get a set of 520's for £23 (£20 if you go white, but he won't ), but he's not 100% sure about doing it, hence me asking before he spends his money on something he might not end up using.

He's size 11 (and 28 years old), so I suspect the shoes you have won't fit, but ta for the offer, much appreciated


----------



## bikingdad90 (27 Jan 2020)

If there a size 8 adults I’d have them!


----------



## I like Skol (27 Jan 2020)

bikingdad90 said:


> If there a size 8 adults I’d have them!


sounds about right, I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## bikingdad90 (28 Jan 2020)

I like Skol said:


> sounds about right, I'll check tomorrow.


Thanks, drop me a PM and I’ll sort postage with you.


----------



## jaycee (28 Jan 2020)

I've just earmarked a couple of pairs of shoes and a pair of 324 pedals (the flat one side ones), if you'd like them?


----------



## jaycee (29 Jan 2020)

Quote
Sorry , scratch that, just been to get them out and wife has already given them away , pfft!


----------



## I like Skol (29 Jan 2020)

I've not forgotten this, just need to get roundtoit.....


----------



## I like Skol (11 Feb 2020)

@bikingdad90 
Finally....

£5 for the B-twins posted. £10 for the Shimano pair posted.

B-Twin shoes. EU size 42/ UK 8
Youngest son has used these for mountain biking and general riding as they are comfy and just like wearing trainers. Ideal for leisure trips that may involve stopping off at the playground etc.
I did take a grinder to the sole just in front of the cleat opening as the original row of tread blocks that were there were giving problems when trying to clip in. No problems once these were out of the way 

Unfortunately no metal cleat mounting plate as this must have been swapped to his new shoes that were also second hand. I will include a set of Wellgo 98A SPD cleats that are compatible with Shimano SPD pedals.






Alternatively is a pair of Shimano SH-MO77 MTB shoes. These are the real deal and a 'proper' pair of MTB shoes. Size is EU40, so approx 6.5 UK sizing. They are used but far from worn out, just need a clean on the outside. These do include the metal cleat fixing plate.


----------

